# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Ο πρωτοπόρος στην εκτροφή Yorkshire, John O'Connor

## oasis

Και τωρα ενα μικρο μαθημα ιστοριας. Ο John O'Connor  θεωρειται ο κορυφαιος εκτροφεας yorkshire του αιωνα που μας περασε. Ηταν ο ανθρωπος που ψηλωσε αρκετα τα ποδια και βελτιωσε τους ωμους , ενα πολυ ιδιαιτερο σημειο στα γιορκ. Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο τη δεκαετια του 1970. Θα παρατηρησετε οτι τα πουλια που ειχε τοτε ο Δασκαλος παραμενουν κορυφαια ακομα και σημερα.Πραγματικα η συμβολη του στην βελτιωση της ρατσας μνημονευεται ακομα και σημερα απο ολους τους γνωστες της ρατσας. Ζει στο Δουβλινο και το σπιτι του παραμενει ακομα και σημερα τοπος συναντησης εκτροφεων γιορκ απο ολο τον κοσμο. Δυστυχως δεν εχω καταφερει να τον επισκεφτω αν και το προσπαθησα δυο φορες. Ο σεβασμος που τρεφουν οι νεοτεροι εκτροφεις στο προσωπο του ειναι τεραστιος. Θασ παρακαλεσω τον Δημητρη να με βοηθησει στο ανεβασμα των φωτογραφιων

----------

